# U2charist hits my hometown.



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 28, 2008)

The U2charist's faithful fans - Roanoke.com


----------



## etexas (Jan 29, 2008)

MrMerlin777 said:


> The U2charist's faithful fans - Roanoke.com



Hmmmm, knew there good reasons for me leaving the Episcopal church.


----------



## thisistim (Jan 29, 2008)

now i'm a huge U2 fan...but this is a bit...off base (to say the least).


----------



## etexas (Jan 29, 2008)

thisistim said:


> now i'm a huge U2 fan...but this is a bit...off base (to say the least).


 I like U2 as well! But do I want to sing U2 songs in the PCA church I attend? No! To everything there is a season: A little Bono on the old Sirius on the way to church...cool....but inside the good Lord's house. No.


----------



## raekwon (Jan 29, 2008)

etexas said:


> thisistim said:
> 
> 
> > now i'm a huge U2 fan...but this is a bit...off base (to say the least).
> ...



I wouldn't mind singing "40" in church.

But that's about it.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 29, 2008)

thisistim said:


> now i'm a huge U2 fan...but this is a bit...off base (to say the least).



Thank you. I agree. I like U-2's music also but Bono and his band members are far from the kingdom of God. These people are turning worship into idolatry of the worst kind.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 29, 2008)

Stephen said:


> thisistim said:
> 
> 
> > now i'm a huge U2 fan...but this is a bit...off base (to say the least).
> ...



Could you expand on that please?


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Jan 29, 2008)

Man, does our culture ever love celebrity. It's unfortunate when that infatuation with celebrity overflows into the Church. From _New Man Magazine_ (Promise Keepers?) and Mike Huckabee dragging out Chuck Norris, to Bono's U2charist. Even the PCA's _By Faith _ magazine published a glowing article on Bono recently. 

See, see, if the beautiful and successful people can be Christians (or call themselves Christians) then I can be cool by association!


----------



## Sonoftheday (Jan 29, 2008)

White Horse Inn recently discussed an interview done with Bono. It was pretty interesting, I cant remember which episode it was or would link it here for you.

WHI of course would not use U2 for worship.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 29, 2008)

Daniel,

As I understand the RPW in Reformed Worship, it means that we need to have a Biblical command or a practice instanced in Scripture. Does this count?

" . . . that which we have seen and heard we proclaim also to you, so that *U2* may have fellowship with us; and indeed our fellowship is with the Father and with his Son Jesus Christ." 

Before you all beat on me, be careful. "Keep watch on yourself, lest *U2* be tempted."


----------



## Sonoftheday (Jan 29, 2008)

> As I understand the RPW in Reformed Worship, it means that we need to have a Biblical command or a practice instanced in Scripture. Does this count?
> 
> " . . . that which we have seen and heard we proclaim also to you, so that U2 may have fellowship with us; and indeed our fellowship is with the Father and with his Son Jesus Christ."
> 
> Before you all beat on me, be careful. "Keep watch on yourself, lest U2 be tempted."



Thank you Dennis for showing us how careless weve been in reading the scriptures. You are a true Berean.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 30, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Daniel,
> 
> As I understand the RPW in Reformed Worship, it means that we need to have a Biblical command or a practice instanced in Scripture. Does this count?
> 
> ...



What version of the Bible is that from?


----------



## etexas (Jan 30, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Daniel,
> 
> As I understand the RPW in Reformed Worship, it means that we need to have a Biblical command or a practice instanced in Scripture. Does this count?
> 
> ...


....Good one man!


----------



## Stephen (Jan 30, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Stephen said:
> 
> 
> > thisistim said:
> ...



I was stating that I like U-2's music but it is idoltary to take their music and incorporate it into a communion service. There is a movement in some churches to use their music in the divine worship of the church. I do not believe that Bono and his band members are believers, so they certainly are not spokemen for the kingdom of God.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm not sure if Whitehorse Inn had Bono on for an interview. They did publish an article by Bono in their magazine. Whitehorse Inn gave this disclaimer:



> Permission to use this fascinating introduction to the Psalms by U2's Bono was granted to Modern Reformation for the Jan / Feb 2005 issue ("The Blue Note: Can Your Faith Face The Music"). We make no claims to Bono's orthodoxy, but we found many of his points strangely familiar.



Here is the link to the article.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 30, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel,
> ...



The N*U2*V, of course.


----------



## danmpem (Jan 31, 2008)

Stephen said:


> thisistim said:
> 
> 
> > now i'm a huge U2 fan...but this is a bit...off base (to say the least).
> ...



It's so confusing for some Christians, because there is so much Christian-like philosophy in U2's music. There are even books in the Christian bookstore written just to show how "Christian" U2 really is.

While I know some of U2's songs, I am not as familiar with the band itself as most of the people here.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jan 31, 2008)

OK, read the U2charist article. Youngsters in church. Fighting poverty. 

God was not mentioned. Not anywhere that I could see.

But that's OK, because the order of worship includes:


> eight banners carried by teenagers in the procession [referring] to the Millennium Development Goals touted by the United Nations. Those goals are a common theme of U2charist ceremonies, intending to raise awareness about global poverty.



This is NOT a church. Osteen has competition.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 31, 2008)

kvanlaan said:


> OK, read the U2charist article. Youngsters in church. Fighting poverty.
> 
> God was not mentioned. Not anywhere that I could see.
> 
> ...



Sadly, Osteen has LOTS of competition...


----------

